
Twitter's Alex Payne: Why Scala? - fogus
http://www.viddler.com/explore/rentzsch/videos/27
======
blahedo
Speaking as someone who's been meaning to read up on Scala for a while, I
found it worthwhile (though I could have read a transcript faster...)

Here's the breakdown for those who might want to skip around: 0m-15m
Introduction and Twitter's language desiderata; 15m-26m Scala features (high-
level descriptions); 26m30-33m Actual code examples; 33m-44m Links: first
books and blogs, with a rundown of which ones are most useful to different
constituencies, then tools and libraries, again with descriptions of who might
use them; 44m-48m Problems and weaknesses; 48m-end Q&A.

I would say that the segment from 15m-33m or so and 44m-48m are most useful
for someone trying to answer the question "should I spend time to go learn
Scala?" and 33m-44m are more useful for people who have already decided to
learn it and are now looking for pointers on where to start.

------
icey
Has anyone watched it long enough to tell if it's worth an hour of watching?
(al3x you don't get to vote)

[Edit: Okay, it's a pretty straightforward introduction to Scala, along with
some anecdotes about how they landed there. It's good, depending on your Scala
knowledge level - it may be a bit slow if you've done much Scala reading.]

------
tsuraan
Does anybody have any idea why sites like this one and youtube don't make the
video stream available as a .avi, .mpeg, or something else that's actually
usable? It seems really strange to wrap something as simple as video in a
closed wrapper like that, especially when the site hosting the content doesn't
appear to have any concern about the copyright status of the video. I can
understand it for hulu, comedycentral, etc, but why youtube and viddler?

~~~
wheels
You can add "pwn" to any you tube video to get a download link, e.g.:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foobar>

<http://www.pwnyoutube.com/watch?v=foobar>

Google Video also often offers download links.

~~~
tsuraan
Ok, that's really cool. I'll give that a try next time somebody sends me a
youtube link. Thanks!

